# Canterbury park and Ride - New Dover Road



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone used this car park overnight? A £2 cost will give you an overnight stop? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

This sounds very good, how far is it from the main attractions?

Regards
H


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Canterbury*

If you arrive after six and leave before seven it will cost nothing otherwise it will cost £6 for night and £6 for day , don't be tempted to park right up at the far end as you will find Sainsbury workers will park all around you at 7am with no regard to whether you can get out (some agreement they have with the council)
There is an emptying point at the far end , don't be tempted to use the water here , there is a tap up by the entrance (on the L/H as you come in). and if you like proper beer the Phoenix up the Dover road can supply it. A nice old boy runs its and when the tap was frozen he let me fill up from the tap in his cabin.
Its only a short walk to the Cathederal and shops.


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*canterbury*

I should have said it is not park and ride, if you look for park and ride you will be disapointed (unless you are luckier than we were )they all have height barriers, its the coach park , don't take any notice of the "no cars" sign and the complete absence of any other vehicle ( if you arrive after midnight.


----------



## 89349 (May 20, 2005)

I stayed two nights at the New Dover Road motorhome stopover last year and I think Rommel is describing somewhere completely different. 
You go through the automatic barrier into the car park, are given a card by the machine and immediately turn left into a special fenced off motorhome area with around eight generously sized, level parking spaces. There is free water and waste and toilet dumps at one end.
The park and ride bus is about a hundred yards away across the car park and it is a ten minute ride into the town centre. The last bus back is not very late (ten-ish) so check the timetable. All the sights and shops are easily walkable from the bus station.
When you want to leave you put your ticket in the machine by the P&R bus stop and it tells you how much you owe. I payed £2 a night. Then you put your card in the barrier and it lets you out. It's the same system as most city centre car parks, only cheaper.
Enjoy....Hemlock

P.S. It's also convenient for Howlett's Zoo.


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Hemlock - I did think that his description was a bit off. My uncle had a few good stop overs here. Good to hear you comments.


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

I live near Canterbury and can endorse Hemlocks comments.

ken


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hemlock...will you put this in the Campsite database please. Sounds just like the sort of place we would decide to stay at and then have lost the instructions.

Thanks

G


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, from the Canterbury web site the address is New Dover Road CT1 3AD


----------

